# quick question



## jp11us (Jun 24, 2009)

if my gsd is from pure german bloodlines, can it have a paw have a white tipped paw? she is to be an akc registered dog but has a white tip on her back paw. Does this mean anything?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

The only thing it means is that your dog has the white spotting gene which seems to becoming more prevelent. If you pup is young then the white might fade. Is the toe nail white or just the fur?

Val


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It is just the white spotting gene, may fade if it is a pup. It doesn't mean anything as far as "pure". Pure breds can have white on them. Though I believe it can be a fault for showing AKC style.


----------



## jp11us (Jun 24, 2009)

ok well the breeder told me that the white and lighter colors on a gsd is actually the breed being "washed out" or not as good as a solid color looking gsd....but if she has a white gene..thats kind of ironic. looking at photos now to see if she has a white toenail


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=738435&page=4#Post738435
^^thread awhile back on white spotting gene^^


----------



## jp11us (Jun 24, 2009)

she has 2 middle toe nails that look kind of pink in the photo..as far as i can tell. a more recent photo the white has gone away quite a bit.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

The white/lighter colors being washed out are not the same thing as a white spot. In some dogs where the dogs should be tan/red the dog is actually cream colored or almost white, which is usually referred to as black and cream or black and silver.

Check this site-
http://www.kerstoneshepherds.net/colors/colors2.htm

Spots can happen on any color dog and sometimes they will fade and be invisible as the dog ages. My dog had a small white spot on his toe when he was a puppy...now all I can find are a few white hairs between his toes.


----------



## jp11us (Jun 24, 2009)

ok cool, thanks for all the info.


----------

